# Haystack Rock and Painted Hills



## Oregon Artist

Haystack Rock on the Oregon Coast and Painted Hills in Central Oregon.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Gorgeous!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

These are both wonderful.


----------



## karliejaye

I love the painted hills! And you did a lovely depiction of them.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Nice job.. do the hills look like that or is the painting tilted?


----------



## karliejaye

Sections of the hills really do look like that. Here's a photo (yes this is a photo, credits to Mike Putnam):


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I'm confused.. are Oregon and Karlie the same person?


----------



## Oregon Artist

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I'm confused.. are Oregon and Karlie the same person?



Nope! My real name is Patrick.


----------



## Liz

I love the Haystack Rock painting. You did such a wonderful job depicting the water!!


----------



## Sorin

I like the water also.


----------



## karliejaye

Sorry, didn't mean to step on toes. I am not Oregon Artist, but I am also from Oregon and live near the Painted Hills and felt compelled to chime in.


----------



## Oregon Artist

karliejaye said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to step on toes. I am not Oregon Artist, but I am also from Oregon and live near the Painted Hills and felt compelled to chime in.


My toes are fine Have you been to Newbury Craters? The obsidian flow is amazing. I have been working on a Smith Rocks painting for a year but can't get it right..


----------



## karliejaye

Oregon Artist said:


> My toes are fine Have you been to Newbury Craters? The obsidian flow is amazing. I have been working on a Smith Rocks painting for a year but can't get it right..


I have been to Newberry! In the early morning light it is absolute magic there! And I can't wait to see some of your Smith Rock work! I live across the highway from there and have a view of it out my living room window. 

Oregon has such amazing scenery end to end, doesn't it!?


----------



## ErnstG

Very nice - the rock in the water is my favorite!

Ernst


----------



## Oregon Artist

karliejaye said:


> I have been to Newberry! In the early morning light it is absolute magic there! And I can't wait to see some of your Smith Rock work! I live across the highway from there and have a view of it out my living room window.
> 
> Oregon has such amazing scenery end to end, doesn't it!?


I took a Volcano and Earthquake class at my local CC did you know Smith Rocks are the ash flow from newberry? That's 30 miles away!


----------

